# OES & significant others



## mrpierce17 (Jan 26, 2015)

How many brothers encourage their wives to join OES ? How long after you became a MM did you wait before mentioning ? Are you also a member of OES ?


----------



## ebojones (Jan 26, 2015)

My wife was researching as I was being entered, passed, and raised. She is being initiated this coming Saturday.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jan 26, 2015)

When we meet a candidate,  it is one of the things that I mention.    Many times it turns out that she has a bloodline connection and could conceivably get in before he does.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 27, 2015)

My wife and I were both initiated and involved in Eastern Star within a short few years of my being Raised.

Unfortunatley in our local group is what I would consider to be "old". It would be safe to say that the mean age of the current membership is 60+ years of age, and 95% of those who are active have already been through the East. For my wife and I, we served as Worthy Matron & Patron within 3 years of our joining the group. My wife currently serves our chapter as Secretary, and I as Sentinel.

When I am able to attend the meetings, we enjoy the time that we spend together within th group!


----------

